# Shuckins being Shuckins LOL



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My Beautiful Signature Ron Stacy Cigars also Thanks Zilla, and some very nice sticks to boot for good measure, 3 sharks a Party D and three special cigars. Thanks Brother!

My hot water tank went out so this makes it so much better.  :first:

Pictures, one fuzzy for old time sake LOL


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

From one awesome brother to another! Congrats to you Dave!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats Dave!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That's one heck of a hit! You deserve the hell out of those Dave!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! Great job Ron! 

I'm seriously considering firing up one of my B blends right now.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Ron, next time you bomb one of the Washington guys maybe you could include a camera. :biggrin1:

Great stuff guys. Dave, I can't think of anyone that deserves it more than you do.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice Ron enjoy Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Ron does it the best!!!

Enjoy those tagalongs Dave!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice hit, shuckins goes balls to the wall every single time!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Ron. enjoy them smokes Dave, I know you will!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:tsk:..WOW!..:faint:.Hell-of-a-hit! :thumb: :first:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Very nice hit, shuckins goes balls to the wall every single time!


EXACTLY...He reeeeeeally gets his money's worth out of the shipping!:first:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Ron is the top bomber for sure and he hit one of the most deserving BOTL there is. Nice combo


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Incredibly deserving you are of those cigars there Dave, you do a TON for this forum indeed! About time someone paid you back for all of your great work! 

And Ron, well, you are up to your plain incredibly regular business of being a great BOTL!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just another wonderful bomb from shuckins and to a great BOTL at that


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome bomb for an awesome guy. Good job Ron!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins and smelvis - a bombastic combo!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Very impressive Dave! Nice touch Ron.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Very impressive Dave! Nice touch Ron.


Hey Jim
How ya doing haven't seen you forever. 
:woohoo:

Dave


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great looking bomb. You do a lot for others and deserve that. Enjoy.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Bomb. Sweet sticks enjoy those brother.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Hit hit, Ron!
Enjoy, Dave!


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

_Unbeshuckinglievable!!!!_

:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave def deserved that. And of course, Shuckins is the bomb master. Great job.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...that is really all that can be said! Hey Shuckins, my kids just turned 2 and those Fuente's look damn tasty! LMAO In all seriousness, thank you for all you do for the BOTL's on here...you sir, are a true inspiration in generosity!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow!!! Both of you guys amaze me! True top notch BOTLS!!!


----------

